# national registry



## adidasonmyfeat (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone have any tips on passing this exam?  I am currently in a 14 day bootcamp emt-b program.  I was an emt for about 8 yrs before and let my cert expire.  I purchased a months worth of pre tests and the questions are pretty vague as well as the answers.  I am moving to colorado for ski patro soon. Thanks


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 13, 2011)

Moved to the NREMT section.


----------



## NREMTroe (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=11238

That should do you pretty good. My class used www.emt-national-training.com and most of us passed first time around.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2011)

Little late to start patrolling isn't it?


----------



## Tommerag (Feb 13, 2011)

The biggest thing is to make sure you read the questions very well and pay attention to the wording. I think that is the part that gets most people. Make sure you understand what the question is asking before you move on to the next question.


----------



## adidasonmyfeat (Feb 15, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Little late to start patrolling isn't it?



I'm not moving to colorado until this summer so better to be certified now.


----------

